# Pakistan black cobras



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Had a pleasant surprise 58 days a go, and another one when I opened the incubator this morning.



























These are Pakistan black cobras, a local variant of the common cobra _Naja naja_.

Thanks,
David.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome. But they'd scare the living **** outta me!


----------



## chrissypiv (Dec 8, 2009)

Very nice indeed! One day........


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Holy crap, Im in love with the adult female. What a stunner.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

You're female is stunning!!

Congrats on the little ones. Have to say, the one in the pic is very cute.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

If anybody's interested in any of these - send a PM to either David or myself.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## JackR (Dec 14, 2010)

wow these are stunning! nice one!:mf_dribble:


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone. It is probably obvious looking at the photos, but these undergo an ontogenetic colour change as they age. They will all be solid black like the mother when they are adult.

Thanks,
David.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I have absolutely no knowledge on these, just wandering how vicious they are?


----------



## tryme (Apr 2, 2008)

amazing !


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

tomcannon said:


> I have absolutely no knowledge on these, just wandering how vicious they are?


They aren't remotely viscious, as far as snakes go, these are very polite. If you leave them alone then they will happily avoid you. If they feel threatened then they will give you plenty of warning that they are not happy, they will spread a hood and hiss loudly. If you ignore these warnings then they will try and chase you away. 

David.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Haha, they sound right characters! Extremely beautiful.


----------



## hadlowj (Jun 17, 2012)

this is probably a really stupid question but is the venom as potent when they are hatching as when they are adults? or does it get more dangerous as they age? These have to be my favourite venomous snake


----------



## R3P (Aug 9, 2012)

So elegant!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2011)

The color on that female is incredible, very intense!


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Congrats, they are beautiful! If only we had a DWAL!


----------



## RachaelBee (Feb 1, 2011)

These look amazing!


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks.



hadlowj said:


> this is probably a really stupid question but is the venom as potent when they are hatching as when they are adults? or does it get more dangerous as they age? These have to be my favourite venomous snake


It is a very good question, and one I wish I could answer. It is very likely that the venom changes as they age because they probably consume different prey when they are hatchlings. Potency is subjective, it depends what you are trying to kill. The venom they produce now is probably more potent to the sort of prey they eat when small, whether it is more potent to us, I could not say. What is certain is that they are still very dangerous at this size, and perfectly capable of delivering a serious bite.


















Thanks,
David.


----------



## hotmanrules (Sep 28, 2012)

THERE STUNNING PAL....HOW MUCH ARE THE BABYS?:2thumb:


----------



## Nfh89 (May 18, 2011)

DavidR said:


> Had a pleasant surprise 58 days a go, and another one when I opened the incubator this morning.
> 
> image
> 
> ...



Gorgeous!


----------

